
Show HN: A simple fortune cookie service - dicho
I have setup a very simple service which outputs a random &quot;fortune-cookie&quot; text every time the url is accessed. It can be accessed via web browser, which will present proper html, and it can be also reached via `curl`, which will receive plain text.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coo.kie.space&#x2F; will present standard non-offensive fortune cookies;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coo.kie.space&#x2F;a may present any fortune cookie, offensive or not;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coo.kie.space&#x2F;o will present only offensive fortune cookies.<p>I appreciate any feedback, criticism and&#x2F;or suggestions.<p>P.S.: I did this just for fun; although it seems pointless at first, think of environments where you can&#x27;t install fortunes or don&#x27;t have the privilege to execute it: if you can `curl`, you are good to go.<p>edit: now with https working.
======
brudgers
Why not implement it as a QOTD service?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QOTD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QOTD)

~~~
dicho
This looks nice... I didn't even know about this type of service. Perhaps I
can implement it for fun. I'll let you know!

For now, however, there are some new tricks: fortune over DNS. Try `dig +short
txt nice.coo.kie.space` and see what happens (`host -t txt nice.coo.kie.space`
works, too, but the output has some unwanted verbosity). URLs
all.coo.kie.space and off.coo.kie.space also work with these commands.

